# Απόφαση "ζαρντινιέρας"



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

Εγώ τουλάχιστον, στα 13 μου, τέτοιου είδους ειδήσεις μπορούσα να τις αποκωδικοποιήσω, άρα είχα πολιτική συνείδηση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Να μην *χαϊδεύει* τα αυτιά των κουκουλοφόρων ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δήλωσε η Αλ. Παπαρήγα.

_Υπόθεση ζαρντινιέρας_
*Απόφαση-χάδι* χαρακτηρίζει η Ανανεωτική Κομμουνιστική και Οικολογική Αριστερά την ετυμηγορία του δικαστηρίου, επισημαίνοντας ότι «η εξοργιστική ατιμωρησία για τους αστυνομικούς νταήδες, η ίδια που όπλισε το χέρι του αστυνομικού που δολοφόνησε τον 15χρονο Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλο, δεν φαίνεται να έχει τέλος».

Μήπως, τελικά, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ότι είμαστε πολύ χαδιάρικη κοινωνία;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

'Μήπως έχουμε γίνει κοινωνία "η-θωπείας"; :)


----------



## anef (Dec 23, 2008)

Costas said:


> Εγώ τουλάχιστον, στα 13 μου, τέτοιου είδους ειδήσεις μπορούσα να τις αποκωδικοποιήσω, άρα είχα πολιτική συνείδηση.



Μια που το αναφέρεις, όταν στο άλλο νήμα έγινε συζήτηση για την πολιτική συνείδηση των νέων, μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό διάφορες εικόνες. 
Οι 150.000 μαθητές που βγήκαν την περασμένη εβδομάδα στη Γαλλία, με πολιτικά αιτήματα και πολιτικούς στόχους. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν όλοι 12 και 13, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα ήταν και όλοι 17 και 18. 
Τα 12χρονα και 13χρονα που είδα και σ'αυτές τις πορείες αλλά και σε παλιότερες να σπάνε κάμερες στους δρόμους. Για κάποιο λόγο η πράξη τους μου μοιάζει πιο πολιτική από την πράξη του Στυλιανίδη που πήγε στα μπουζούκια το βράδυ της δολοφονίας. 
Ένα ντοκυμαντέρ που είχα δει κάποτε με 10χρονα παιδιά που δούλευαν σε ορυχεία κάπου στη Λατινική Αμερική (δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες). Αυτό που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση είναι που μιλούσαν όπως και οι άλλοι εργάτες. Σαν μεγάλοι. Σαν πολύ μεγάλοι. 
Μεγάλη και η απόσταση, θα πείτε, από τους δικούς μας 10χρονους. Ίσως. Αλλά πολλές φορές και μεγάλη απόσταση ανάμεσα στο τι ξέρουμε για τους δικούς μας 10χρονους και τι πραγματικά ισχύει.

Για τη ‘ζαρντινιέρα’ τι να πω; Πέρα από τις γελοίες ποινές, έχει αποζημιώσει κάπως το ελληνικό κράτος αυτόν τον άνθρωπο; Δεν άκουσα κάτι.


----------



## curry (Dec 23, 2008)

anef said:


> Για τη ‘ζαρντινιέρα’ τι να πω; Πέρα από τις γελοίες ποινές, έχει αποζημιώσει κάπως το ελληνικό κράτος αυτόν τον άνθρωπο; Δεν άκουσα κάτι.



Μπορεί να του πήραν καμία ζαρντινιέρα δώρο... Δεν γίνεται άλλο δικαστήριο για τις αποζημιώσεις; Από ό,τι άκουσα από το ίδιο το παιδί, τώρα πάντως πρέπει να κάνει άλλο δικαστήριο για να αποταχθούν από το Σώμα οι μπάτσοι που τον σάπισαν στο ξύλο... Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν αυτονόητο...!!!!


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

Στον αρχικό σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσα, αν θυμάμαι καλά γράφει κάπου ότι έχει κάνει αγωγή και ζητάει 1 εκατ. ευρώ.


----------

